# PC Konfigurator



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. April 2017)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich meiner PC immer selbst zusammen gebaut, aber im Moment fehlt mir die Zeit und wenn ich ehrlich bin auch die Lust dazu.

Bei Alternate kann man sich einen PC zusammenstellen und dort bauen lassen. Allerdings sind die Teile dort sehr teuer und der Service kostet 100 €. 
Gibt es noch andere Seiten, die diesen Service anbieten? Ich kann bei Google erstaunlich wenig finden. 
Die paar die ich gefunden habe, bieten mein Wunschgehäuse Corsair 570x nicht an.

MfG


----------



## Evari0r (3. April 2017)

Konnte jetzt auch keinen Shop mit diesem Case finden
Könntest du dir nicht die Teile bestellen und sie von jemand in deiner Umgebung zusammenbauen lassen der sich vielleicht ein kleiner Zustupf verdienen will?
Vorausgesetzt er oder sie hat die Kenntnisse würdest du sicher noch etwas sparen beim Zusammenbau sowie beim Bestellen der Teile.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Dieses PC-Zusammenbauen ist halt eine schwierige Sache für die Shops. Hardwareversand.de hat das günstig gemacht, und die sind seit ner Weile weg vom Fenster. Das Dumme ist, dass dann PCs schnell mal von Kunden zurückgeschickt werden, und das zahlst du da eben bei den paar Shops, die das noch anbieten, auch mit. Denn 100€ an purer Arbeit ist das natürlich auf keinen Fall, da ist eben auch mehr miteingerechnet. Daher gibt es kaum mehr Shops, die das machen...  es gibt aber zB auf mifcom.de - die verkaufen keine Einzelteile, sondern PCs, bei denen du ne Grundkonfiguration hast, bei der du wiederum fast alles ändern kannst. Allerdings hast du dann wiederum bei vielen Teilen nur eine beschränkte Auswahl. Die hätten als Gehäuse zB das Corsair Crystal 470X da, aber nicht das 570X. Und zB bei den Grafikkarten halt nur je 3-4 Modelle pro Serie, also 3-4 verschiedene GTX 1070, wo dann vlt die, die du gern willst, nicht dabei ist. zudem kann es sein, dass es am Ende dann teurer ist als bei zB alternate inkl. Zusammenbau.

 mindfactory baut auch PCs zusammen, aber ich finde da auf Anhieb nur den Zusammenbau inkl. Funktionstest, der auch wiederum 100€ kostet. Auf der anderen Seite: wenn du ein SO teures Edel-Gehäuse willst und vermutlich der Rest vom PC dann sicher nicht grad ein Pentium G mit nem 50€-Board pus GTX 1050 sein wird, dann wirst du ja sicher sowieso ziemlich viel ausgeben, und da sollten die 100€ an sich drin sein ^^ 

 Was genau willst du den für Teile?


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2017)

Bei K&M Computer kostet der Zusammenbau 40 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei K&M Computer kostet der Zusammenbau 40 Euro.


 dafür sind die aber echt bei den Bauteilen sehr teuer...     wobei es im Vergleich zu Alternate ggf. dann doch wieder geht. Aber wenn jedes Teil 10% teurer wäre, lohnt es sich schon nicht mehr, wenn man sowieso für ca 700€ oder mehr kauft.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. April 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite: wenn du ein SO teures Edel-Gehäuse willst und vermutlich der Rest vom PC dann sicher nicht grad ein Pentium G mit nem 50€-Board pus GTX 1050 sein wird, dann wirst du ja sicher sowieso ziemlich viel ausgeben, und da sollten die 100€ an sich drin sein ^^
> 
> Was genau willst du den für Teile?



 Schon, aber nur weil ich viel ausgeben will, muss ich ja kein Geld für Quatsch aus dem Fenster schmeißen. Ich bin weiß Gott nicht reich und hab mir den PC mühselig zusammengespart, 100€ sind nicht wenig Geld.

 Ich habe noch keine großen Vorstellungen, was ich bisher weiß: Hyper x ram, MSI (?) 1070, das erwähnte Case, High end Soundkarte (ich würde Empfehlungen annehmen für eine gute Preis/ Leistung Karte, vielleicht Soundblaster z  ) dazu passendes Beyerdynamic mmx300 und den Rest habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2017)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Schon, aber nur weil ich viel ausgeben will, muss ich ja kein Geld für Quatsch aus dem Fenster schmeißen. Ich bin weiß Gott nicht reich und hab mir den PC mühselig zusammengespart, 100€ sind nicht wenig Geld.
> 
> Ich habe noch keine großen Vorstellungen, was ich bisher weiß: Hyper x ram, MSI (?) 1070, das erwähnte Case, High end Soundkarte (ich würde Empfehlungen annehmen für eine gute Preis/ Leistung Karte, vielleicht Soundblaster z  ) dazu passendes Beyerdynamic mmx300 und den Rest habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt


  Also, sorry, aber wenn du SO extrem mühsam sparen musst, warum dann ein Luxus-Case und direkt ne sehr teure Soundkarte und Edel-Headset? ^^   und warum dann nicht DIE halbe Stunde zum selber bauen Zeit nehmen, wenn dich selbst 100€ statt 30-40€ für den Zusammenbau schon so sehr stören? Mit dem Headset, ner 1070 und einer durchschnittlichen CPU für 200€ wird der PC schon locker 1500-1600€ kosten, und zwar noch nicht mal mit ner SSD und ohne Windows  - da sind dann vlt. 50-60€ Einsparung durch nen Shop, der den Zusammenbau für 40€ oder so anbietet, grad mal 3% vom Kaufpreis. Das ist weniger als das, was du durch Preisunterschiede bei den Einzelteilen einsparen kannst. Soll heißen: bei nem Shop, der 100€ nimmt UND recht günstige Einzelteile anbietet wirst du in der Summe sicher günstiger wegkommen als bei einem Shop mit Alternate-Preisen, wo der Zusammenbau nur 20-30€ kostet.


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2017)

Und wozu eine Soundkarte? Langt der Onboard-Chip nicht? Dann wäre bei Entfall der Karte locker der Zusammenbau drin.


----------

